# pumilio basti red frog beach color fading



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have noticed the color faded since I received them as juveniles about eight months ago. They eat well, each feed with calcium, vits and d3, springtails added to tank, they are fat and active. Same diet as all other darts I have which are azureus, yellow terribs, leucs. The others maintain great coloring. Is there something unique about the reddish dart pigments that require supplementation with naturose or other additives. The bastis started off reddish and now are a faded orange-ish coloration. Any ideas? I supplement with reptical and herptivite and they are "fresh"


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

From what I've read, Paprika seems to help. No experience with pums, or dart frogs for that matter, but something I've seen in a few places.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ive read that paprika works for the yellows but not the reddish coloration. But I dont supplement the yellow terribs with any colorant and they are a vibrant yellow.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

After some using of "search" that's pretty much what I saw too. Here's a quote form the "keeping and breeding pumilio" caresheet on saurian.net:



> In addition, it is coming to my attention that the red pumilio, both the Bastimentos red form and the solid Reds seem to lose color as they age. My frogs of both type are a bright color when they emerge, and when they are a few months old, they are still nicely colored. But some of the frogs I have kept till adult hood are fading in color. One way to fix this problem is to add a little paprika to the frogs supplement, once or twice a week.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess I will be supplementing, they must not get the pigments they need from the vitamins.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

you can try Repashy SuperPig


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jeffr said:


> you can try Repashy SuperPig


Ya that stuff has "Naturose" in it, which is a popular supplement for coloring up herps/fish. Straight naturose may be better for red, as superpig contains other products...

"The ultimate pigment enhancing blend from the finest, and most concentrated natural sources! If you want to bring out the color in your reptile, amphibian, or fish, give this a try!. Spirulina pacifica algae for full spectrum Beta Carotene (Carotenoids)* NatuRose® brand of Haematococcus algae for Red* and Orange Pigments (Astaxanthin) Marigold Extract for natural yellow pigmenters (xanthophyll) SuperPig contains equal amounts of these finest pigment enhancing products. No fillers, just a pure blend!"


----------

